# Please Help Maple!



## GothGirl (Apr 9, 2008)

Last night at 22:14 my beautiful girl maple died in my hands.









I'm crying as I write this and I'm asking that all you that have lost pets please tell them to come find my maple and help her to the rainbow bridge, because she can't see very well.







 
RIP maple, you've had a tough life and you certainly didn't deserve it, nor did you deserve the nasty end you had, I only hope me being there was some comfort for you.










RIP maple, and I hope you find the rainbow bridge, you deserve to be happy.
​


----------



## jo (Jun 29, 2006)

R.I.P Maple xxx

sorry to hear of your loss, its never easy to lose a loved pet especially ones you've had to really care for and try and help.x


----------



## Nerve (Apr 28, 2009)

She was beautiful 

*cyber hug*

R.I.P Maple x


----------



## chelseanlee (Feb 9, 2009)

RIP Maple



xxxxx


----------



## Capucina (Dec 10, 2008)

So sorry for your loss.

Do not worry all the earthly ills leave once the spirit has left.
She will easily have found the rainbow bridge.
Safe now in Gods hands

Rest in peace little one.


----------



## GothGirl (Apr 9, 2008)

Thanks everyone, I'm absolutely devastated as she was doing so well  and that such a freak accident could take her away from me, I hate to think of how she suffered I feel like I failed her.​


----------



## Molly75 (Jul 10, 2006)

Aww bless you thats so sad tell maple to find all my old and disabled ones they know the way 
RIP lil geckos
paula x


----------



## GothGirl (Apr 9, 2008)

Thanks everyone, she was buried last night with all her things, under a fuschia in my garden​


----------



## awh (Aug 20, 2008)

R.I.P Maple 

you did your best for her 

know that you will meet her again but she will have a perfect body 

i believe that we will meet all our family and pets again in the afterlife 

(just hope i will have a massive place to keep them all in up there)


----------



## JustJordan (Jul 2, 2008)

aww hun im so sorry
you did what you could! thats the most important thing
her life was happy while she was with you, even if she was always fighting.
and dont you worry my friends up there will help her...infact chevey my Doberman, who passed away this month loved lizards is prob leading the way 
maybe she is sitting on his head as he walks her to that bridge..(laughs at the image)
and i bet she is the most greaftul creature for having someone love her as much as you
oh im crying now :blush:
RIP gorgeous one!


----------



## amyloveys (Jan 12, 2008)

r.i.p maple she was beautiful, well done for all you done for herx


----------



## suey (Aug 21, 2008)

Aah, i am so sorry for your loss x (you had me crying as well)


----------



## purple-vixen (Feb 4, 2009)

Oh my, I was welling up  I am so sorry to hear of the hard times you had keeping her fighting, but rest assured she has found peace....

Big hug xxxxxx RIP Maple  Keep smiling! x <pictures are lovely>


----------



## Nicquita (Mar 14, 2009)

RIP Maple


----------



## xXFooFooLaFluffXx (Aug 4, 2007)

rip maple

how did she die goth?


----------



## GothGirl (Apr 9, 2008)

xXFooFooLaFluffXx said:


> rip maple
> 
> how did she die goth?


She was shedding, it covered her eyes and she couldn't see, I got to her just after it had happened, she must have been trying to shed round her vent but she bit too hard, its a problem I get a lot with the poor sighted ones but never to this extent.

She was covered in blood, had took a chunk the size of a 5p out, I called the emergency vets but she was gone, it all happened over 10 mintues.

When I found her I thought her ulcer on her jaw was back, but it was actually a lump of flesh and blood from her vent area.

She must have suffered so badly in those ten minutes.


----------



## hankasaur (Mar 23, 2009)

RIP maple
xXx


----------



## smaug (Apr 12, 2009)

RIP Maple - you were beautiful x


----------

